# My Make up... (High pics)



## belencina (Dec 3, 2005)

Now.....
http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/9394/img03258qj.jpg 
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7069/img03279sw.jpg 
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/6996/img03288xc.jpg 
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/779/img03290nm.jpg 
http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/6296/img03349ka.jpg 
http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/3231/img03358wp.jpg 
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9811/img03361si.jpg 
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9113/img03387tn.jpg 
http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/3487/img03425bb.jpg


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 3, 2005)

No list of what is what? Nice sized collection you have though!


----------



## belencina (Dec 3, 2005)

Edited! I have wroted the names...


----------



## user4 (Dec 3, 2005)

nice collection u got there!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## gliter (Dec 3, 2005)

i lvu your pigments and the shimmer bricks from bobby brwon kick so much ass. i have the beige rose and pink


----------



## belencina (Dec 3, 2005)

I love the shimmerbrick and I Love combine the colours like eyeshadows...


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

nice collection-


----------



## irmati (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, very nice collection!


----------



## belencina (Mar 30, 2006)

My updated traincase goes there!!!


----------

